# [SOLVED] How do I use a static IP with wireless internet?



## panda100123 (Oct 4, 2010)

I am using ethernet because when I want to use a static IP (IPv4 address), it gives me no internet access if I use wireless. For ethernet, it lets me get access. How do I use wireless and use a static ip?

Set Static IP Address in Windows 7 | MacLochlainns Weblog

I used that. I have Windows 7 Home Premium.


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: How do I use a static IP with wireless internet?*

Are you using the same IP when you set it up on the wireless? It should make no difference whether its a wired/wireless connection. Also, if you have the wired connection still active and set with the same static IP, when trying to use the wireless you will have issues. 

Also, you need to make sure that you copy over the addresses for the default gateway & DNS servers.


----------



## panda100123 (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: How do I use a static IP with wireless internet?*



lorjack said:


> Are you using the same IP when you set it up on the wireless? It should make no difference whether its a wired/wireless connection. Also, if you have the wired connection still active and set with the same static IP, when trying to use the wireless you will have issues.
> 
> Also, you need to make sure that you copy over the addresses for the default gateway & DNS servers.


I filled in all of the slots and made the Ethernet use automatic, and Wireless have one that I chose it to be. I tried to disable ethernet and it just won't work. When I use an automatic IPv4 for wireless, it works perfect. I don't know what to do can you please help? :4-dontkno


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: How do I use a static IP with wireless internet?*

Open the command prompt and run an ipconfig /all. Then post the results here. Do this AFTER you configure your wireless card so that we can see what you're putting in there.


----------



## panda100123 (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: How do I use a static IP with wireless internet?*



lorjack said:


> Open the command prompt and run an ipconfig /all. Then post the results here. Do this AFTER you configure your wireless card so that we can see what you're putting in there.


Ok I also took a screenshot of what I was trying to do if you wana see it...
http://img585.imageshack.us/img585/6655/staticip.png 
but anyways:
___________________________________________________________
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Jason>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Jason-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 06-26-82-3C-E7-FF
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros 802.11 a/b/g/n Dualband Wireless
Network Module
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-82-3C-E7-FF
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3442:5ad6:58b0:5aca%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.8(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 201336450
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-C0-2D-89-E0-CB-4E-7C-95-AD

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter VMware Network Adapter VMnet1:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : VMware Virtual Ethernet Adapter for VMnet
1
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-50-56-C0-00-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::ac78:cedb:236a:6287%19(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.217.1(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 536891478
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-C0-2D-89-E0-CB-4E-7C-95-AD

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter VMware Network Adapter VMnet8:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : VMware Virtual Ethernet Adapter for VMnet
8
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-50-56-C0-00-08
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::de5:e0a9:f6dc:8398%20(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.229.1(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 553668694
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-C0-2D-89-E0-CB-4E-7C-95-AD

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
 fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{4A568AF1-F62F-49B3-89BF-7DBCEBF51F32}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{ABC33E4A-DE21-4CB8-B9F0-FFE574536755}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{6B14D83D-9B51-4C20-B163-016E5B182566}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Jason>


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: How do I use a static IP with wireless internet?*

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :BLANK

you forgot to put in the gateway ip according to the ipconfig /all
but your screen capture shows the ip address inputted.
Save the static ip config and reboot. Then check with a ipconfig /all to see if the gateway is there


----------



## panda100123 (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: How do I use a static IP with wireless internet?*



Wand3r3r said:


> Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :BLANK
> 
> you forgot to put in the gateway ip according to the ipconfig /all
> but your screen capture shows the ip address inputted.
> Save the static ip config and reboot. Then check with a ipconfig /all to see if the gateway is there


WOW didn't even have to reboot... it just WORKS now... I have no idea why it works now :4-dontkno but it works ray:
Thanks for your time and trying to help me.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: How do I use a static IP with wireless internet?*

You shouldn't have to reboot to get ip to work but its usually recommended so you come up clean. Glad you got it working.


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

Its magic, lol.


----------

